# Pip is growing "facial hair"!



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Pip has gone from Mr. Fussy Eater (he used to refuse anything but tiny little seeds - he even hated sunflower seeds) to a bird who will eat non-stop for over an hour. After, he often looks like he is growing some facial hair!! 

Mustache - it is Movember right?? 









Beard:









Trying to grow a "chip mustache and beard".
It began to look bigger after this photo, but then he lost interest in the chip because my partner started to play GTA, which is WAY more exciting! 









"No Mum, I don't want to talk to you right now. Oh, wait! You are eating dinner. I LOVE YOU MUM!! HI!!!!!"



















Pip also tried to eat my homework. The same subject that my dag ate homework from a month ago.  Fortunately, homework doesn't help Pip with the facial hair!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Pip is one funny bird 
My tiels can look messy after eating their veggies, but they don't come close to the way Pip looks like :lol:


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

What a little rascal lol. Hey I noticed you're in Adelaide, me too!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That is SOO cute  spoiled tiel alert!


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

I think Pip eats with his entire face, not just his beak! I have seen him a lot messier than what shows in the photos, but he usually tries to wipe a little bit off on his newspaper after.

Me? Spoil Pip? Never! He spoils himself! 

Zzzonked: High five!! I'm south of Adelaide, in Woodcroft.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

He looks like he face plants his food. Lol!

Skiddles does the same.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mezza said:


> He looks like he face plants his food. Lol!
> 
> Skiddles does the same.


I was just gonna say!

He looks so (Un)dignified 
Even Grandpa Beaker can't grow a beard


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Good boy Pip!  Looks like he's in top form.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha so funny :rofl:
When Henry has soft food and vegetables he starts growing a beard too... :lol:


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Lol, he is loving life! I have made up a new bean and veg mix which I can freeze in portions. I bet he will make a HUGE mess of it when I give him some!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Binca said:


> Pip has gone from Mr. Fussy Eater (he used to refuse anything but tiny little seeds - he even hated sunflower seeds) to a bird who will eat non-stop for over an hour. After, he often looks like he is growing some facial hair!!
> 
> Mustache - it is Movember right??


Hehehe yes it is Movember  get him a sponsor form, he'd raise a ton


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Peaches&Me said:


> Hehehe yes it is Movember  get him a sponsor form, he'd raise a ton


LOL! My partner and some friends do have a team called the "Snot Catchers". I should ask if Pip can join in!!!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Hehe Sam is just as bad! just yesterday i had to get a seed from under his beak when he couldn't reach it. 
he always face plants his food or water and wonders why seeds get stuck in his nostrils.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Tisena said:


> Hehe Sam is just as bad! just yesterday i had to get a seed from under his beak when he couldn't reach it.
> he always face plants his food or water and wonders why seeds get stuck in his nostrils.


LOL!! Sounds just like Pip! He still has some food stuck to the front of his crest and now it is hanging sideways a little on his face, but he doesn't want it removed!!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

He's grown it a lot better than my fiance!


----------

